# Rest in peace my little one.



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

On top of all the crap I'm going through with this pipe break thing, Dennis just called me to tell me Peanut passed away.















He got to live for exactly a week and I really thought he had a chance, but he was not gaining weight at all.







May my little Peanut rest in peace...


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

I am so sorry,







Rest in Peace little peanut.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry
rest in peace little peanut


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

RIP little one.. I'm very sorry!!!


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

awwwww, poor little thing. I am so sorry.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweet Little Peanut


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm sorry, poor little Peanut.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh man!!! I was so pulling for the little guy. 

I was going to ask you but I figured no news was good news.

RIP little Peanut.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I know, I asked Dennis how he was doing every day, but every day he kept saying he was not gaining weight even though he would put him on the tit every 2 hours, so that did worry me.


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry, Rest in peace little guy.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Poor little guy







little Peanut


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

awww poor little peanut. so sorry


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Poor little Peanut, may he rest in peace.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Poor little thing, i'm so sorry.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i'm so sad he didn't make it.
rip little guy.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Sorry.......


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm very sorry to hear about the little one


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

I am sorry your little one has gone so soon. 

Rest in peace, Peanut


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

One week only - how sad. Run free at the Bridge little Peanut, there are many to welcome you.......

I am so sorry for your loss.

________________________________________________

Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Oh so sad poor Peanut......







I remembered seeing the cute pics of him & all the other litter mates, all blacks & love them !

May you run free & rest in peace.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.









Are these the pups from the Mom that came into a rescue pregnant and no one knew, that was in pics a while back?? 

This is the runt, right?


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

so sorry to hear this


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: Daisy1986
> Are these the pups from the Mom that came into a rescue pregnant and no one knew, that was in pics a while back??
> 
> This is the runt, right?


No, this is not a rescue dog.

Thanks everyone! All the other 7 pups are doing real well. Hopefully I'll have new pictures next week.


----------



## momto3k9s (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh no - I'm so sorry.


----------



## AwfulQuiet (May 15, 2002)

I'm terrible, terribly sorry...


----------

